# Alternatives to chrome



## [email protected] (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm in the process of getting all the parts in my car rechromed. I was wondering what my alternatives to chroming are. I was reading on alternatives to chroming and was wondering if anyone has ever tried any of them? I'll just cut and past an article I was reading on the subject and see what you all think. The one I think sounds the best is a stainless steel coating. The most widely used is thermal spray.

Chrome Plating Alternatives 2009: Thermal Spray, Electroless Plating, and Others - Market Research Reports - Research and Markets

"A number of alternatives to chrome plating are available. Chrome substitutes are dominated by thermal spray, in particular high-velocity oxy-fuel (HVOF), often favored due to its high strength and wear resistance, relatively low cost, and fast turnaround time. However, other interesting new technologies are now establishing their own markets as well. These include electroless nickel composite plating, which can deposit highly uniform diamond-composite coatings and is not restricted to line-of-sight geometries. Other emerging techniques include explosive bonding, which can be used to fabricate stainless-steel coatings, and electrodeposited nanocrystalline cobalt-phosphorus alloys specifically targeted at inner diameters. Plasma vapor deposition (PVD) can make thin, high quality coatings for less cost, in many cases, than decorative chrome. "


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

there is no substitute for chrome plating


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Crusty, I was gonna say the same thing! "Like displacement, there is no replacement":lol:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd like to see examples of each technique.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 13, 2009)

ya I would too. That's why I posted on here. No pinoeers as of yet though.......I'll look into it, maybe get some samples and report back.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 13, 2009)

Here's some pics of the chrome alternative. It looks as good as chrome at least on pics. Now I have to find a place that does it and see it in person. It sounds like it's possibly cheaper and possibly more durable too. But that's to be seen.

LTERNATIVE CHROME - Alternative Chrome Process


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

i would have to see it in person, I've seen pictures of the carbon fiber wrap(niffy) that look killer but in person the stuff is junk.Chroming is spendy mainly because of the labor and EPA regulations on the chemicals, but when done properly there is no substitute imho, only professionally polished stainless steel comes close


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Being spray on, can it be applied to plastic or like materials? How nice could the dash look with fresh chrome gauge rings.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

I guess if I would have look through all the pic? I would have seen a go cart and a deer head all chromed out.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 13, 2009)

I totally agree about the pictures versues in person. This might be some gimiking new thing that really doesn't last or it might be a good thing. I found a place near Portland Oregon that does it and I plan to call them monday and hopefully take a look at some samples............. I don't mind paying more for a great job on something like rechroming something. But it seems like the quality of a chrome job is picking the best shop to do the job. Even then I feel like a little too much is up to chance. What if it's a great shop but by chance you have the new kid doing the work for you? More often than not rechrome jobs look awesome for 5 years. After that they start to go downhill. This is a car I want and any work or money I put into it looking good for 50 years. If money were no object I get every chrome piece remade into stainless steel. $10000 later I would have a something that looks good forever. I'll keep you all updated on what I find.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I just left a message at Alternative Chrome. I will send him some small parts that need re chroming. I expect he will call me on Monday. I WILL report back with info. If all goes well, I would be willing to "pass around" a part for our mutual inspection. Eric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

No reply so far.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

Eric Animal said:


> No reply so far.


im familiar with this process. im surprised they havent gotten back with you. my friend saw their work at the SEMA show and was very impressed. he is in nashville and is planning on buying this system soon. i have a cd demo'ing this stuff but havent seen it in person.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I will call him again today....maybe he didn't get the phone message. Thanks for the input Tempest! Eric


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

let me rephrase that. he saw the product in person. i dont know anything about the people you are trying to contact in particular. dont want to mislead you.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Tempest, Are you near Grant Alabama ?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I just left another message at Alternative Chrome in Pa. Will post again tomorrow. Eric


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

im about 45 mins south of birmingham. never heard of Grant.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Must be a small town...I just asked because I am having my chassis built there. Alternative Chrome called me back yesterday. I wasn't home. He is going to call me tomorrow to discuss the chroming process. I will send him something to chrome and we can all "check it out".....Eric:cheers


P.S. Tempest, Grant is Just west of Guntersville Lake.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i saw the link to your chassis people. i had no idea they were in alabama. thats about 2 hours from me. im looking forward to what you think of the "chrome".


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The chrome looks good on the web site. I will do a thorough investigation. If you are bored and need to go for a "road trip", visit my chassis atStreet Rod Garagein Grant!!!arty:


----------



## gtovett (Jun 13, 2007)

With regards to the rings around the gauges (like on a 68 GTO) what substitute have people found? I just used silver paint but it doesn't look very good. When I got the car the chrome was completely gone so silver was better than nothing. I would love to go back to chrome though. Any ideas??


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

Eric Animal said:


> The chrome looks good on the web site. I will do a thorough investigation. If you are bored and need to go for a "road trip", visit my chassis atStreet Rod Garagein Grant!!!arty:


LOL!!!:cheers


----------



## BMXnGTOs (Jan 26, 2009)

My buddy looked into this. They sent him a DVD that looks pretty promising. Looking forward to sombody seeing it in person.

Spectra Chrome ... Advanced "Spray-On" Chrome Technology!

Rich


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm gonna chime in here- Eric if you are building this car with the chassis I've seen you post and that motor go with REAL chrome plating you will be much happier, It seems this stuff is good for abs plastic and fiberglass - stuff you usually could not chrome- basically its chrome paint- anything metal you need done do it right- I know its not cheap but as they say "you get what you pay for" Austin metal finishing in providence did my bumpers and some parts on Injun37 GTO- fair price and quality work


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

I just need to find a place that got a decent price to rechrome my shifter. I've received some awful prices just for that, $300+????? WTF? I might look into the spectrachrome or see what Eric finds out.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Crusty, I was giong to get a "sample" piece done and maybe do some interior and custom trunk trim with it. X CONCEPTS,Try Don's East Coast 631-226-7982...or tell me exactly what you need done and I will ask him when I go to his shop tomorrow. Eric


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

Eric,

I have a 66 shifter that just needs rechromed. It needs very little cleaning from small rust spots. 

Chad


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Chad, I am going to see my Chrome Guy tomorrow night....I will ask him for a price. It is a round hurst stick that WILL be seperate from the shifter correct? Eric


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

Eric, I have the original 66 that is round but slightly bent that can be used with the console. The stick number is 3138. Not sure what you mean by "will be seperate from the shifter".


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I just meant that it is only the stick, removed from the rest of the shifter unit. I didn't go to the shop today, I will get a "verbal" tomorrow. Eric


----------



## Richard Boneske (Jul 29, 2008)

Just had the stick from my '64 GTO Hurst shifter done. Plater charged $85 and it is PERFECT!! If you get a quote much higher than that, let me know and I'll send photos. You may want to send it to him. The shop is called The Chrome Shop in Menasha, Wisconsin. Phone number is 920-727-9444. Shipping that handle wouldn't cost much.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Richard, That sounds like a good price to me!!! What is the turn around time? Eric P.S. I met a guy on Wednesday who used to have a 66 GTO "years ago" his name is Pete L. he still has pics of it and said it was so beautiful that he pulled and rebuilt the rest of his motor so it would match! Eric:cheers


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

Richard, I'll deffinitly have to give them a call. thanks


----------

